# HHI seafood restaurants



## Pompey Family (Jun 23, 2012)

Any recommendations for a good seafood restaurant in HHI?  Nothing too high end, we need to take two young children, one of whom can be frustratingly noisy.  We'll be staying at Grande Ocean so any nearby would be handy.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 23, 2012)

When we have young children with us, we often go to The Crazy Crab near the Coastal DIscovery Museum, because they have an outdoor play area, also a big tropical fish tank, crayons on hand,etc. ( The food is good too! ). It's not too long of a drive if you hop on the cross island expressway.  Other ideas are Marleys Island Grill and Sea Shack.
Deb


----------



## jme (Jun 23, 2012)

There are several really great "fine-dining" restaurants that have fantastic seafood, among other things, but here I'm not mentioning those great places, as they are not strictly seafood.

(1) Skull Creek Boathouse---no doubts. by far most popular....hr and half waits unless you go early or late. Last night the wait was 1 hr and 45 minutes when arriving at 9 pm. really. (we utilize Marriott concierge call-ahead seating, but they only have limited number of spots for that, and you must call concierge 2-3 days ahead for that, which we did).  sitting at bar outside (4-tops are quite nice) or inside at bar counter is first-come, first serve, so it's an option.  have to approach a party and make a deal for the table when they're finished. 

(2) Old Oyster Factory......no doubts....great place, great views! great menu.  
....long waits of 1 hr sometimes. concierge call-ahead again.

Mentionables:
Black Marlin Bayside Grill----good+, solid... but not great.... still popular.

Kingfisher-----also good.....same as above. 

others are just ok. sorry. 
Definitely skip South Beach anything, and Hudson's. Two locations of Crazy Crab are "OK" if you don't mind occcasional food fights and carnival-like touristy atmosphere.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi,
I agree that Marley's would probably work for you. It is a fun "Jamaica" like restaurant at sea pines circle. In the summer there is an ice cream shop. Go early for faster seating and early bird specials.
When are you going?


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 23, 2012)

Just my opinion but I think Marley's is probably the worst food on the island.  Yuck!  We actually gave it another shot last October and even the salads were horrible.

We really love Red Fish.  It's on Palmetto Road not far from the Sea Pines circle.  It's a bit fancy but you don't have to dress up and I've seen plenty of kids there.  

Crazy Crab might be a good choice for kids.  Fish is more on the fried and southern style.

Deb


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 23, 2012)

Red Fish is my favorite on the island, but sounds a little more upscale than the op is looking for.   We really liked the fish tacos at Marleys ...maybe we just have bad taste


----------



## amycurl (Jun 23, 2012)

I have taken my young child (beginning at age zero and going until now--almost 6) to the following seafood spots on HHI with no issues and good food--
Crazy Crab
Old Oyster Factory
Hudson's (this may be her favorite)
Roastfish and Cornbread

We took her with us to the Sea Shack one year, too, and that didn't work as well...I'm not sure why. Maybe too busy and hectic? Now we just go to Roastfish and Cornbread, instead.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  Appreciate there'll always be a difference of opinions however Marley's seems a popular choice.  We'll be there from the 21st July so we don't really want long waits in the heat!


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 24, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> We'll be there from the 21st July so we don't really want long waits in the heat!



I agree with you on this one!  Stick with restaurants that accept reservations.  Everywhere else will definitely have a long wait in July.  Have fun!  I'm always a little bit jealous of other people's HH vacations.

Deb


----------



## jme (Jun 24, 2012)

Red Fish is a fantastic restaurant, but I place it in the "fine dining" category---definitely not a "seafood place", as are Old Oyster Factory and Skull Creek and crazy Crab, etc. They have fish and other seafood items, but not fried seafood platters, etc, like what op (I think) was inquiring about. 

speaking of Marley's, it's is a real puzzle.....for years we've enjoyed it, and occasionally still do, but it's become very inconsistent.....atmosphere is great, really fun, but food is hit or miss......it's still crowded, though. Some of our favorite meals over the years were at Marley's----really like the big booths on left side!  Today I'd rate Marley's a 7, but it used to be an 8-8.5. 

The fine dining places have been well documented by various TUG members in past posts, and they can be searched in the TUG history. 

BTW, We are just today home from a stay at HH, and this past week we tried to branch out a bit, so we allowed our college-aged daughter to randomly pick a couple of restaurants from the Restaurant Guide----she chose Hilton Head Brewing Company, and Jump & Phil's. They are very very casual, we enjoyed them (not the highest rating, but still good---mostly fun), and we will return to both. They're located near first traffic circle ---intersection of Hwy 278/Greenwood Dr/Pope Ave/Palmetto Bay Rd.  Take Greenwood Dr two blocks, and they're on left in a group of restaurants.


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 24, 2012)

jme said:


> They have fish and other seafood items, but not fried seafood platters, etc, like what op (I think) was inquiring about.



See... I wouldn't make that assumption.  That is such a southern thing!  I avoid fried seafood platters at all costs.  

Deb


----------



## jme (Jun 24, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> See... I wouldn't make that assumption.  That is such a southern thing!  I avoid fried seafood platters at all costs.
> 
> Deb



I do too, Deb, but a "seafood restaurant" is just that...strictly seafood, practically all seafood, imho, and they typically have that signature seafood platter.....or some version of it. 

so when people anywhere, not just HH, ask "Where can we go for seafood?", I believe they're asking for that type of restaurant......southern has nothing to do with it..... someone else said the same. 

if you want, substitute "fried" with "broiled", and my point is the same.....


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 24, 2012)

jme said:


> I do too, Deb, but a "seafood restaurant" is just that...strictly seafood, practically all seafood, imho, and they typically have that signature seafood platter.....or some version of it.
> 
> so when people anywhere, not just HH, ask "Where can we go for seafood?", I believe they're asking for that type of restaurant......southern has nothing to do with it..... someone else said the same.
> 
> if you want, substitute "fried" with "broiled", and my point is the same.....



Marty, you just want to argue, don't you?  I'm pretty sure Red Fish is also a seafood restaurant.  It just specializes in a higher quality of seafood.  Yes, it has other things on the menu but so does every other place.  We live up north and a seafood restaurant definitely is not definted by a fried or broiled seafood platter unless you are talking fast food like Long John Silver's.  You're just going to have to take my word for it.  

Now, what HH needs is a Roy's!  That would be just too perfect.  I LOVE their butterfish.  They are not just in Hawaii any more.  

Deb


----------



## jme (Jun 24, 2012)

DebBrown said:


> Marty, you just want to argue, don't you?  I'm pretty sure Red Fish is also a seafood restaurant.  It just specializes in a higher quality of seafood.  Yes, it has other things on the menu but so does every other place.  We live up north and a seafood restaurant definitely is not definted by a fried or broiled seafood platter unless you are talking fast food like Long John Silver's.  You're just going to have to take my word for it.
> 
> Now, what HH needs is a Roy's!  That would be just too perfect.  I LOVE their butterfish.  They are not just in Hawaii any more.
> 
> Deb



whatever........ :deadhorse:   

quoting a famous philosopher, "depends on your definition of what the word "is" is.........."

i specified what i was personally talking about up front for MY list, not anyone else's, and also said I was excluding "fine dining spots", which also have "some" seafood, and which RedFish definitely is---a fine dining spot, and a great one, too. You may have missed that statement, and the bounds I set for my answer. I was only qualifying my answer so I wouldn't get carried away. But you fell for it hook, line , and sinker.....

You can get seafood at McDonald's too with the fish sandwich, but i didn't think the OP wanted a list of 195 restaurants. HH has over 200, you know, and most have "some" seafood on the menu, so I only wished to make a short list of places with predominantly seafood. But people can read all the posts and choose what they like. i was only addressing what 
i thought to be the gist of the question.... others may have broadened it. OK. Respectfully, I still like my answer. Ask someone in New England for seafood and they won't direct you to Ruth's Chris Steak House, altho they do have shrimp and lobster.

This is not really a big deal, but please check RedFish's menu and count the seafood dishes, and mainly the *type* of seafood, and then come back and tell me if that's what OP was asking for.......just sayin'.......

Here's their entire dinner menu:

"Entrées
*Lowcountry Shrimp and Grits*... served with chorizo gravy and fried okra over a bed of sautéed kale 24 Latin Ribs... guava orange barbeque sauce, served with sweet potato fries and jicama slaw	25
*Grilled Sea Bass*...MSC-certified Chilean Sea Bass finished with a wasabi cream sauce and soy glaze, served on a bed of udon noodles with wakame salad Market Price
*Brick Chicken*... lemon herb brined Ashley Farms all natural chicken served over mashed potatoes and mixed vegetables with a roasted garlic jus 23
*Seared Jumbo Scallops*... lobster macaroni and cheese, asparagus and crispy prosciutto 29
*Berkshire Pork Chop*... 12 oz. all natural bone-in grilled pork chop over stone ground grits and sautéed kale topped with pear relish 30
*Blackened Mahi Mahi*... topped with mango avocado salsa, jasmine rice and mixed vegetables 26 Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes... chipotle aioli and roasted corn salsa, served with jasmine rice and asparagus 28
*Grilled 16 oz. Kansas City Strip*... Creole seasoned bone-in Angus steak, hand cut truffle fries, sautéed spinach and bleu cheese fondue 33
*All Natural 9 oz. Center Cut Filet Mignon*... served with caramelized onion demi glace, mashed potatoes, roasted tomatoes and sautéed spinach 36
*Vegetable Strudel*... Boursin cheese and balsamic grilled vegetables rolled and baked in a phyllo crust on a bed of asparagus with red pepper coulis 21"

4 specialty items---shrimp & grits, sea bass, scallops, mahi mahi---not exactly a plethora of traditional seafood dishes.  that was my point. no wishing to argue anything.......I wanted to direct them to a SEAFOOD place, which is what i thought they were asking for.  I specifically avoided all the great places with a limited specialty seafood menu.    

Now, Charlie's L'Etoile Verte, perhaps the finest restaurant on the island (top three, "depending"),  has a bunch of fish and seafood items, alongside such things as lamb, steak, pork loin, duck, chicken, veal (menu changes daily)........but it's a fancy fine dining restaurant, so if those qualify, I would have listed it first. But I avoided it.... _not what was asked for_. 

sorry if my strict interpretation of the question offended....

fyi, I was told RedFish will also serve crow if you ask.....


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 25, 2012)

Oops, I didn't want to cause an argument!!

I have to say, the sample menu from Redfish looks very nice however I expect noisy kids will preclude us from this restaurant.

As it is, my request for seafood restaurants wasn't at the exclusion of any that serve anything other than seafood but for restaurants where it is their speciality, something which they do well.  I'm not particularly interested in a plate of fried fish, I want fish that's cooked well and also somewhere that can accomodate young children.  I suspect that a platter of fried fish will suit my kids down to the ground however.


----------



## jme (Jun 25, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> Oops, I didn't want to cause an argument!!
> 
> I have to say, the sample menu from Redfish looks very nice however I expect noisy kids will preclude us from this restaurant.
> 
> As it is, my request for seafood restaurants wasn't at the exclusion of any that serve anything other than seafood but for restaurants where it is their speciality, something which they do well.  I'm not particularly interested in a plate of fried fish, I want fish that's cooked well and also somewhere that can accomodate young children.  I suspect that a platter of fried fish will suit my kids down to the ground however.



wasn't an argument at all. just stating our thoughts. 

and to explain the "fried anything" mention------it was said because whenever you see fried seafood entrees, it's usually a "strictly seafood place" with lots MORE additional seafood items of all types preparation....I never meant for anyone to go for the fried stuff------it's sorta like fish & chips being available in most British Pubs----if they have that, it's got the kind of menu most might like, I've found. 

and you're quite right, kids would not see Redfish as a "favorite", i don't think......it's a hip place for adults (glass of wine, great conversation, and great food items----really upscale, altho you'll see some kids tag along). 

to be frank, you'll probably like Crazy Crab if my hunch is right....give it a try. Old Oyster Factory is a cool place though.....very new-looking, huge knotty pine wooden structure with high exposed beams....very pretty inside. expansive menu, and beautiful view of marsh....really spectacular, and kids are always there.....great T-shirts! enjoy......and, I've gone to get a steak


----------



## cpnuser (Jul 8, 2012)

*Sea Shack*

Sea Shack(local, but good) is too small & I wouldn't take small children there.  Take out would be the best option there.  On various visits, we have eaten at The Oyster Factory & the Crab Shack.  Service & food were very good at both.

Years ago  "hushpuppies" were part of the seafood meal that was ordered in a lot of restaurants down south. Now hushpuppies are either extra or not on the menu at all. Anyone miss them?  I don't think a seafood dinner is complete without a few hushpuppies(it's like having breakfast without grits).


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2012)

Ate at Redfish the other day. I would not take children there for dinner. Didn't feel it was very kid friendly. I did not like Old Oyster Factory. Expensive and food wasn't that good. Good for kids though.

Marty, do you drive a BMW convertible? If so, I passed you on 278 on Thursday.


----------



## jme (Jul 8, 2012)

Pat H said:


> Ate at Redfish the other day. I would not take children there for dinner. Didn't feel it was very kid friendly. I did not like Old Oyster Factory. Expensive and food wasn't that good. Good for kids though.
> 
> Marty, do you drive a BMW convertible? If so, I passed you on 278 on Thursday.



was there a gorgeous brunette riding shotgun???

if not, not me...... did you honk ????  

Sadly we've had our annual HH fling of 3 weeks, always in June. Having withdrawals now though, big time. May be back in August, not sure. BUT, if you're ever looking, it's a big black Lexus SUV.....my wife's chariot, actually, but she lets me drive it if I've been good......

I'm pretty sure we'll go back for at least a long weekend at some point.....but, hey, thanks for thinking of me!!!!! That was very sweet. I'll make sure you get a free autograph........


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2012)

No brunette but the license plate was XXE-JME. Figured who else would have those initials?


----------



## jme (Jul 8, 2012)

Pat H said:


> No brunette but the license plate was XXE-JME. Figured who else would have those initials?



someone who admires me?      ...............sheesh, another one.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 9, 2012)

jme said:


> someone who admires me?      ...............sheesh, another one.



Can't wait to meet you one day.


----------



## jme (Jul 9, 2012)

Pat H said:


> Can't wait to meet you one day.



same here, Pat, but to be quite honest (in spite of my previous post), I'm not the kind to put my own initials on my license plate. I do appreciate your noticing, though, and thinking of me......next time we're both there, I'll treat you and yours to a drink at Pool Bar Jim's.  Maybe even convince Janette to be there too, since she hangs around GO a lot, lucky devil. again, thanks and take care.....marty


----------

